# CAI and Exhaust for 530i



## FIA (Apr 6, 2003)

I would like to get the best performance possible from my car and have been considering CAI and exhaust mods. I've thought about dinan but the price and lack of information has sour'd me on them.

Any suggestions or experience with aftermarket CAI or exhaust would be helpful. 

Thanks.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I think ECIS and Benfer have one for the I6. I would make sure that you use one with a heat shield to keep the engine heat out of the filter.

I have a 540 and want to get the Benfer one.

edit:

Whoops forgot ab exhaust.

I have a Supersprint and like it.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

By the way, I tweaked your sig pic a little and posted it to my site in case you're interested. Feel free either not to use it or use it any way you'd like:


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

The carbon fiber Shark Intake (Conforti) is available for $350.

http://www.eurosporthighperformance.com/products/intakes/E39_EvoII.html


----------



## SilverE39 (May 13, 2003)

don't tell me that I see a photoshop'ed red brake calipers.................


----------



## FIA (Apr 6, 2003)

Yup: Brakes and window tint are photo shop. I have the red caliper paint but havent decided if I actually want to do it or not.


----------

